# Why do people say there's no such thing as a "bluenose" Apbt?



## Zack (May 15, 2016)

I get mixed answers when I say my puppy is a bluenose Pitbull, am I wrong?
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luvpits (May 15, 2016)

there is a blue pit as in blue coat color, not bluenose pit as in nose color. In other words, APBT is a breed and blue & white is a coat color. Just like chocolate Labrador, not chocolate nose Labrador.


----------



## Zack (May 15, 2016)

Oh ok so mine is a blue pit? So then what is a bluenose


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Blue nose is just coloring it does not describe and Breed or blood line. Only describes the actual color of the dog.


----------



## Zack (May 15, 2016)

Rudy4747 said:


> Blue nose is just coloring it does not describe and Breed or blood line. Only describes the actual color of the dog.


So can there be such thing as a blue nose Apbt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

There are apbt that have blue noses. I think people read in to color because the strain of old family Red noses. They tend to just think nose color is a blood line or family that isn't the case.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Zack said:


> So can there be such thing as a blue nose Apbt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That depends who you ask. Some people would say that APBTs don't come in blue at all. I personally think that they do, but it's incredibly rare (and don't let that make you think it's "special" or a blue dog is more important or something) compared to other colours that are more common in the breed, so my first thought when I see someone ask about their blue dog is that it's a mixed breed. You're much more likely to see a blue AmStaff or AmBully than an APBT, and _most_ "APBTs" that are blue have some other breed in their pedigrees.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have yet to see in your short time in APBT breed. A blue dog that dint not have am staff or bully blood in the mix.


----------



## luvpits (May 15, 2016)

Zack said:


> Oh ok so mine is a blue pit? So then what is a bluenose


bluenose is a blue color of your pup's nose. It's just a color. Some blue coated pits have black nose while others have less pigment which makes the nose look sort of blueish/greyish (not completely black).

which means you have a puppy with a blue coat and maybe a blue nose. That's it. And I don't think your pup is pure bred btw.


----------



## Zack (May 15, 2016)

luvpits said:


> bluenose is a blue color of your pup's nose. It's just a color. Some blue coated pits have black nose while others have less pigment which makes the nose look sort of blueish/greyish (not completely black).
> 
> which means you have a puppy with a blue coat and maybe a blue nose. That's it. And I don't think your pup is pure bred btw.


Why don't you think he's a purebread?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

luvpits said:


> bluenose is a blue color of your pup's nose. It's just a color. Some blue coated pits have black nose while others have less pigment which makes the nose look sort of blueish/greyish (not completely black).
> 
> which means you have a puppy with a blue coat and maybe a blue nose. That's it. And I don't think your pup is pure bred btw.


It's impossible for a blue dog to have any kind of black pigment. Blue is a dilution of black. There are varying shades of blue, some of the darker ones maybe appearing black, but they are not.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Zack said:


> Why don't you think he's a purebread?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have a pedigree for him?


----------



## luvpits (May 15, 2016)

Zack said:


> Why don't you think he's a purebread?


Because his head is not the right shape and the eyes are set differently, the smile, his look (pits have that "hunter" look)... I can't explain it, but if somebody simply showed me a picture of him, I would have never thought he could be a pitbull.

This is what a pitbull puppy looks like:


----------



## luvpits (May 15, 2016)

BCdogs said:


> It's impossible for a blue dog to have any kind of black pigment. Blue is a dilution of black. There are varying shades of blue, some of the darker ones maybe appearing black, but they are not.


I have seen FCI (AKC equivalent in Europe) registered blue amstaffs with noses that look, well, black. I've been looking for a registered blue amstaff for several months now and I have seen quite a few grown up blue amstaffs in real life. All of them have different shades of blue coat (ranging from not-so-dark-brown to dark brown or charcoal), but not all of them have a "blue" nose that looks any different from black. Those with a more brown coat quite often have what looks like a black nose to a naked eye.

The fact that blue is a dilution of black is a myth floating around the net. Most blue dogs are, in fact, brown with silver/blue tint. Their skin is blue, though. I guess that's what makes them "blue".

This is a prime example of a blue dog, his parents are blue as well: Know Everything Soul Of Gryffindor


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

No, it is not a myth. It is genetics. Blue is a dilution of black, though "blue" can appear in varying shades, as stated before.

http://homepage.usask.ca/~schmutz/dilutions.html


----------



## luvpits (May 15, 2016)

BCdogs said:


> No, it is not a myth. It is genetics. Blue is a dilution of black, though "blue" can appear in varying shades, as stated before.
> 
> Dilution of Dog Coat Colors


that link is referring to "Blue or charcoal grey" as being diluted black. Charcoal grey is indeed a diluted black because it's grey. But brown is not. Most blue amstaffs are not even close to charcoal grey, but they are considered blue. Some dogs seem more charcoal grey because of the white contrasting color, but they are not really grey, they are brown with a grey/blue tint as well.

And your link refers to various diluted combinations of colors.

Edit: and if you look at AKC standards, there is no such thing as "blue" nose, they only recognize blue coat color with black nose: 
- http://www.akc.org/dog-breeds/american-staffordshire-terrier/
- http://images.akc.org/pdf/breeds/st...ier.pdf?_ga=1.181122596.2015748895.1466442751

Which means that every single amstaff that has a blue coat color, has a black nose too even if the color looks somewhat diluted. In other words, according to AKC and FCI, blue noses in registered blue amstaffs do not exist.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

BCdogs said:


> It's impossible for a blue dog to have any kind of black pigment. Blue is a dilution of black. There are varying shades of blue, some of the darker ones maybe appearing black, but they are not.


:goodpost:



luvpits said:


> I have seen FCI (AKC equivalent in Europe) registered blue amstaffs with noses that look, well, black. I've been looking for a registered blue amstaff for several months now and I have seen quite a few grown up blue amstaffs in real life. All of them have different shades of blue coat (ranging from not-so-dark-brown to dark brown or charcoal), but not all of them have a "blue" nose that looks any different from black. Those with a more brown coat quite often have what looks like a black nose to a naked eye.
> 
> The fact that blue is a dilution of black is a myth floating around the net. Most blue dogs are, in fact, brown with silver/blue tint. Their skin is blue, though. I guess that's what makes them "blue".





luvpits said:


> that link is referring to "Blue or charcoal grey" as being diluted black. Charcoal grey is indeed a diluted black because it's grey. But brown is not. Most blue amstaffs are not even close to charcoal grey, but they are considered blue. Some dogs seem more charcoal grey because of the white contrasting color, but they are not really grey, they are brown with a grey/blue tint as well.
> 
> Which means that every single amstaff that has a blue coat color, has a black nose too even if the color looks somewhat diluted. In other words, according to AKC and FCI, blue noses in registered blue amstaffs do not exist.


This is incorrect. Any time a dog is referred to as blue it is because it is genetically blue (or registered incorrectly). Chances are, those dogs with noses that appear black but registered as blue are actually just dark blue (as in dilute of black, which is the only accepted definition of blue). The brown or tan coated dogs you speak of I am guessing are fawns, and yes, they can and do have blue noses. In those cases they are referred to as "blue fawns".


----------



## luvpits (May 15, 2016)

Carriana said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> This is incorrect. Any time a dog is referred to as blue it is because it is genetically blue (or registered incorrectly). Chances are, those dogs with noses that appear black but registered as blue are actually just dark blue (as in dilute of black, which is the only accepted definition of blue). The brown or tan coated dogs you speak of I am guessing are fawns, and yes, they can and do have blue noses. In those cases they are referred to as "blue fawns".


Well, no, that's not what I'm referring to because brown cannot be a dilute black. Blue color in amstaffs is different form British Shorthair blue color (which is a dilute black). Blue fawn is a completely different color. Anyway, cheers


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

luvpits said:


> Well, no, that's not what I'm referring to because brown cannot be a dilute black. Blue color in amstaffs is different form British Shorthair blue color (which is a dilute black). Blue fawn is a completely different color. Anyway, cheers


It is entirely unclear what you're referring to then. What brown dogs? Are you talking about seal colored dogs?

Also, British shorthair is a cat breed...

Blue in amstaffs is absolutely a dilute of black.

http://www.doggenetics.co.uk/dilutes.html

"The dilution gene affects eumelanin (black and liver), although phaeomelanin (red) may be lightened as well. When a dog has two copies of the d allele, a black dog will become blue (aka slate) and a liver (chocolate) dog becomes isabella (aka lilac). A blue or isabella can have any coat pattern, but whatever they have, any black or liver in the coat will be turned to blue or isabella. It is genetically impossible for a blue dog to have any black in its coat, or for an isabella to have liver."


----------



## Zack (May 15, 2016)

BCdogs said:


> Do you have a pedigree for him?


No how do I get one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Zack said:


> No how do I get one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Were the parents registered? If not, you can't. And if you don't have a pedigree, or know your dog's lineage, then he likely is not purebred and probably not a Pit Bull.


----------



## 3fetchers (May 6, 2016)

luvpits said:


> there is a blue pit as in blue coat color, not bluenose pit as in nose color. In other words, APBT is a breed and blue & white is a coat color. Just like chocolate Labrador, not chocolate nose Labrador.


^^Good example. 
I have a Labrador Retriever and she is considered a "black lab" however that is her color not her breed. If I was to show she isn't considered a black lab in a class, she is considered a Labrador Retriever. 
I also have an American Pit Bull Terrier that is the color red (or tan). And same thing she is red in color, but that is not her breed. I do not have a "red nose" Pit bull. I have an American Pit Bull Terrier. 
So I have a black dog and a red dog, but they are only considered what their breeds are.
The Bully and American Staffordshire Terriers have more blue lines so it is also likely it is mixed with one of those breeds along the way. A blue APBT isn't a normal coloring of the true breed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## luvpits (May 15, 2016)

Carriana said:


> It is entirely unclear what you're referring to then. What brown dogs? Are you talking about seal colored dogs?
> 
> Also, British shorthair is a cat breed...
> 
> ...


No, blue amstaffs are brown with a grey tint. You obviously have not seen blue amstaffs in real life and you may want to consider not arguing unless you have some experience. Copy/pasting theory from random blogs is not an argument.

This is a true color of a registered blue amstaff:
- Screenshot by Lightshot

This is why bloggers call this color diluted black (same dog): 
- Screenshot by Lightshot
- Screenshot by Lightshot

This is the picture of the same dog and you can clearly see she is brown with a grey tint: 
- Screenshot by Lightshot
- Screenshot by Lightshot

Talk to reputable breeders with AKC registered blue amstaffs and they will confirm. Maybe there are some charcoal grey amstaffs, but I have not seen a registered amstaff with a charcoal grey color, only mutts. I'm not claiming they don't exist, but I'm yet to see one.





These are blue pits, depending on lighting they look greyish (0:40) or completely brown (0:54).


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

I honestly don't even know how to respond now. We've posted proof already, the link I gave you was from an accredited university, you're just choosing to be hardheaded and ignore it because of your own opinion. Notice how you haven't posted anything except photos of dogs that are all, I may add, BLUE, a dilution of black. What you're not grasping it that just because there are different shades of blue, some having some tan tints in the light, does not make them genetically brown. And I don't think you should be making any assumptions about what people "obviously" have or haven't seen. You're just embarrassing yourself.


----------



## luvpits (May 15, 2016)

BCdogs said:


> I honestly don't even know how to respond now. We've posted proof already, the link I gave you was from an accredited university, you're just choosing to be hardheaded and ignore it because of your own opinion. Notice how you haven't posted anything except photos of dogs that are all, I may add, BLUE, a dilution of black. What you're not grasping it that just because there are different shades of blue, some having some tan tints in the light, does not make them genetically brown. And I don't think you should be making any assumptions about what people "obviously" have or haven't seen. You're just embarrassing yourself.


And you're missing the point. Definition of blue in pitbulls is different from a generally acceptable definition of blue. You are the one who refuses to accept this fact based on some random online info that you found on some random blogs. Those are not tan tints, different shades of brown is the main color in all of those dogs. Blue is the tint. Go see real blue amstaffs with pedigree, then make claims. I'm done here.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Once again, I did not share a blog post, I shared information on genetics from an accredited university. You've still yet to share any proof of your point besides pictures that prove mine.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

luvpits said:


> And you're missing the point. Definition of blue in pitbulls is different from a generally acceptable definition of blue. You are the one who refuses to accept this fact based on some random online info that you found on some random blogs. Those are not tan tints, different shades of brown is the main color in all of those dogs. Blue is the tint. Go see real blue amstaffs with pedigree, then make claims. I'm done here.


No, absolutely not. Stop giving misinformation. The dilution blue is the same as every other dog breed who throws blue dogs. It's not a special pit bull blue. It's not random information it called genetics. Blue is a dilution of black in every dog breed not just the apbt. Brown has nothing to do with blue/black. Sorry you're done here but I couldn't let the misinformation stand.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

And you can't just say a dog is mixed because of its head shape. Bahahaha! The blue pup the person posted is a mutt. He has no pedigree and true APBTs are not blue. If they are, they are mixed with Amstaff somewhere. This person has an adorable puppy! Most likely it's an American bully cross. 

Blue is the dilution of black
Blue fawn is the dilution of regular fawn

The darkness of the dog can vary greatly. Some dilute dogs are very light and others are dark. Still dilutes though.


----------



## Zack (May 15, 2016)

luvpits said:


> No, blue amstaffs are brown with a grey tint. You obviously have not seen blue amstaffs in real life and you may want to consider not arguing unless you have some experience. Copy/pasting theory from random blogs is not an argument.
> 
> This is a true color of a registered blue amstaff:
> 
> ...


Mine has no brown tint at all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zack (May 15, 2016)

luvpits said:


> Because his head is not the right shape and the eyes are set differently, the smile, his look (pits have that "hunter" look)... I can't explain it, but if somebody simply showed me a picture of him, I would have never thought he could be a pitbull.
> 
> This is what a pitbull puppy looks like:












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamedogman (Jul 12, 2021)

Zack said:


> Oh ok so mine is a blue pit? So then what is a bluenose
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no it’s not a pitbull the word pitbull is just short for the word american pitbull terrier what you have or had is a mutt just a mix breed or bandog if you please


----------

